# New Crocks



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My bride has been complaining about my 'Nasty Old Crocs' for a couple of years. While out gathering things for the cave last weekend she bought me two pair. She claims the wetlands cammo are for play, & the blue ones are for dress. I'm not too sure about the blue ones...Kinda looks 'Preppie" to me. Whatcha think...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Blue is preppie. Trade them for pink


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blue one's look kinda homoish, give em to your wife!! LOL

The camo ones are cool though, same kind I got....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

No such thing as Dress Crocs


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

bill said:


> No such thing as Dress Crocs


LOL that is my thought.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bill said:


> No such thing as Dress Crocs





jdusek said:


> LOL that is my thought.


 Whatever you say...I just said Yes Maam & Thank You...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Whatever you say...I just said Yes Maam & Thank You...


Gotta be polite, nice gesture on her part for sure.

Maybe the blue one's will match your scrubs @ work dog.....LOL


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

No grown man should ever be seen wearing Crocs. This is the first time in my life I can ever say I agree with Bill Maher on anything.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DCAVA said:


> Gotta be polite, nice gesture on her part for sure.
> 
> Maybe the blue one's will match your scrubs @ work dog.....LOL


 LOL...I haven't worn scrubs in almost 9 years..:walkingsm


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Crocs are great until you wear the tread off the bottom. Once that happens they turn into a pair of ice skates on a wet floor! Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jtupper said:


> No grown man should ever be seen wearing Crocs. This is the first time in my life I can ever say I agree with Bill Maher on anything.


 I wear them all the time & actually prefer them to sandals in the Summer. All I have to do is throw them in the pool overnight from time to time & wipe them off the next morning.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm all about comfort.

Crocs with socks, rocks!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wear them all the time & actually prefer them to sandals in the Summer. All I have to do is throw them in the pool overnight from time to time & wipe them off the next morning.


I don't know why I find this so funny, but I literally just laughed my *** off. :cheers:


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> Crocs are great until you wear the tread off the bottom. Once that happens they turn into a pair of ice skates on a wet floor! Don't ask me how I know!


So true! One drop of water on concrete is all it takes to bust one's arse. I'm surprised there hasn't been a class action against them.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jtupper said:


> I don't know why I find this so funny, but I literally just laughed my *** off. :cheers:


 I'll tell you what I don't find funny........I've thrown away several pair of expensive Reef sandals that even straight bleach wouldn't kill the toe strap funk vapors.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Get these sandals bro, I have had a couple of pairs over the years and they are great. Cheap too, I'm sure there is a steinmart somewhere near you...

http://www.steinmart.com/crocs-modi...=25-6236178&vva_ColorCode=221&_t=pfm=category


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Do each pair of Croc's, come with a Salt Life decal?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Tell your wife the blue ones hurt your feet. They have to go!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Get the Hilo Crocs, they have far superior tread!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

jtupper said:


> No grown man should ever be seen wearing Crocs. This is the first time in my life I can ever say I agree with Bill Maher on anything.


Ditto this.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Hullahopper said:


> Get the Hilo Crocs, they have far superior tread!


They don't make them in Man sizes?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You could step in Smurf $4it and nobody will notice.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I heard the plastic draws testosterone out of your body through the soles of your feet.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Crocs are not for dress, only play! Not intended for fashion statement.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> My bride has been complaining about my 'Nasty Old Crocs' for a couple of years. While out gathering things for the cave last weekend she bought me two pair. She claims the wetlands cammo are for play, & the blue ones are for dress. I'm not too sure about the blue ones...Kinda looks 'Preppie" to me. Whatcha think...


Blue visor, Magellan shirt, blue Rolex, and blue coozie...you be stylin!


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

new crocs river sandal

http://www.crocs.com/crocs-menâ€™s-swiftwater-sandal/15041,default,pd.html


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

a guy in blue crokcs, would probably drive a blue Prius.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

They still make Crocs?? Why?


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

ShadMan said:


> They still make Crocs?? Why?


There's got to be something in this world that needs to be posted about. That's why.sad3sm


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Crocks are my second favorite shoe of all times. I wear them everywhere... I wish they made them in steel toed. Tiddies sandals are the best


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Crocks are my second favorite shoe of all times. I wear them everywhere... I wish they made them in steel toed. Tiddies sandals are the best


well you are half right.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Hullahopper said:


> Crocs are great until you wear the tread off the bottom. Once that happens they turn into a pair of ice skates on a wet floor! Don't ask me how I know!


You tell me! One time I was visiting my mother at the nursing home and my wet Crocs sent me skating toward a food cart. I hit my forehead really hard on the cart's side resulted in a nasty cut above my eyebrow  (the nursing home had to complete an "accident report" )... It was utterly embarrassing when flat on the floor while all the seniors were watching; they may wonder if I was putting on a show for them. Wet Crocs just don't agree with tile or vinyl floors. But I really like those easy-on, easy-off shoes, good for walking dogs, working around the yard...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

cman said:


> I heard the plastic draws testosterone out of your body through the soles of your feet.


That's just what I was thinking geez velcro new balance for my nine toe self.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive never worn crocs or even tried them on, are they really all that?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

jaime1982 said:


> Ive never worn crocs or even tried them on, are they really all that?


If you don't care about what picky grown men say about your style. They are amazing.


----------



## baymaster in wylie (Oct 4, 2014)

*i'm just sayin*


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Only stylish when you wear sock with them, lol. Love my crocs Great for the boat and in and out of house.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jaime1982 said:


> Ive never worn crocs or even tried them on, are they really all that?


Me either.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

:an5:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> Get these sandals bro, I have had a couple of pairs over the years and they are great. Cheap too, I'm sure there is a steinmart somewhere near you...
> 
> http://www.steinmart.com/crocs-modi...=25-6236178&vva_ColorCode=221&_t=pfm=category


Thanks I got a pair.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

MarkU said:


> Do each pair of Croc's, come with a Salt Life decal?


Each pair comes with a match to burn your man card.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Whatever you say...I just said Yes Maam & Thank You...


 lmao , post #15 & 17
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1389338&page=2


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mad Mike said:


> Each pair comes with a match to burn your man card.


I thought that all boys fans:rotfl: wore crocs. They have em with a star on them.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Hullahopper said:


> Crocs are great until you wear the tread off the bottom. Once that happens they turn into a pair of ice skates on a wet floor! Don't ask me how I know!





driftwood2 said:


> So true! One drop of water on concrete is all it takes to bust one's arse. I'm surprised there hasn't been a class action against them.


Well, gasoline is even worse than water. If you are messing with gasoline while wearing Crocs and spill a teaspoon or so on smooth concrete, you probably will go down.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll tell you what I don't find funny........I've thrown away several pair of expensive Reef sandals that even straight bleach wouldn't kill the toe strap funk vapors.


Its not the sandal, its because you put the same ole funky feet right back in them.:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

martykaan said:


> There's got to be something in this world that needs to be posted about. That's why.sad3sm


Thanks once again for your enriching reflection.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Mad Mike said:


> Each pair comes with a match to burn your man card.


No. That's only the pink and blue pair.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Thanks once again for your enriching reflection.


You're welcome. Thanks for sharing your crock weekend.:bounce:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedabck...I'm taking them back & getting these....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

this whole thread is a crock.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Rubberback said:


> Thanks I got a pair.


Cool deal Rubberback, you will like them.

I slip mine on as soon as I get home from work, I wear darn dress shoes everyday 12 hrs a day, 6 days a week!

Feels great to put them on an chill with a cold beer.....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

saltwatersensations said:


> this whole thread is a crock.


It's a crocky thread!!!! LMAO!!!:rotfl::bounce:


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

DCAVA said:


> It's a crocky thread!!!! LMAO!!!:rotfl::bounce:


Not many men will openly display their crocks on the internet unless they are looking for that special attention.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

martykaan said:


> Not many men will openly display their crocks on the internet unless they are looking for that special attention.


I get all the attention I can stand...You are cupping my sack everytime I make a post...Is this my practice wife's burn handle? hwell:


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I get all the attention I can stand...You are cupping my sack everytime I make a post...Is this my practice wife's burn handle? hwell:


Wheww...Thats an awful lot of cupping.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

martykaan said:


> Wheww...Thats an awful lot of cupping.


Sheer Nutz I Tell Ya....But You Seem To Enjoy It! :bounce:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

people still wear those? cool


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Dress Crocs"????.. Good Lawd, Man !!! Ain't no such thing...

I wouldn't wear those things to a dog fight...:headknock


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> They still make Crocs?? Why?


Prob stopped making them. The ones for sale are the supply available.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Thanks for all the feedabck...I'm taking them back & getting these....


Them would go good with my Melon shirt.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a very informative thread.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I love my crocs. I wear them everywhere besides work, and don't care what anybody else thinks. 

Great for in the house (tile floors), otherwise my back kills me. 
Easy on/off.
Quick dry.
Perfect for the boat, pool, etc.
Sock add 4 season comfort (Note: the fleece lined ones are way too hot)
I wear mine while gardening, mowing grass (rider), to the grocery store, etc.

The only acceptable colors are black, blue, and camo. I have a pair of brown ones that I tolerate.
Throw them away when the soles wear down, otherwise as others have stated once they get very slippery when wet on smooth surfaces (pool deck, garage floor, etc).

The best part, my wife hates crocs with a passion - and just shakes her head when I go out in public. My 3 year old son also has 2 pairs.

Signed,
Middle aged, slightly overweight, pickup driving, republican, straight, multi-millionaire


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Time for me to regrip. My old Crocs are worn smooth on the bottom, and are as slippery as all heck. Got a Crocs outlet store in my town...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

**** Chaser said:


> people still wear those? cool


crocs,visors, magellan.....:rotfl:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> crocs,visors, magellan.....:rotfl:


At my age, I could give a ratz *** about labels. Fact is, they are comfortable to wear and easy to get into and out of...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> crocs,visors, magellan.....:rotfl:


Crocs. Speedo. Visor


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

This one >>> Ace Boating Shoe <<< Non slip sole 
Hard to find but worth the search.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

**** Chaser said:


> Crocs. Speedo. Visor


Crocs. Speedo. Visor, fully unbuttoned magellan shirt, gold necklace with an anchor


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Goags said:


> At my age, I could give a ratz *** about labels. Fact is, they are comfortable to wear and easy to get into and out of...


happy for ya.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> happy for ya.


What do you young studs wear, that is more comfortable?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Crocs. Speedo. Visor, fully unbuttoned magellan shirt, gold necklace with an anchor


Chest shaved into a lightning bolt. Whuuut


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't really care what others think of them. I wear those suckers around the house and they're comfy. Main reason I wear them is you can kick them off at the door so easy.


----------



## whaler89 (May 17, 2012)

4 pages and 74 posts about crocks.... Atleast I know I'm not the only one on this board not fishing.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.crocs.com/crocs-womens-l...?cid=14G&intid=women_heels_leigh_wedge_140201


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

krfish said:


> I don't really care what others think of them. I wear those suckers around the house and they're comfy. Main reason I wear them is you can kick them off at the door so easy.


and as an added bonus it gives Blk Jck 224 something to post about.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.crocs.com/crocs-modi-fli...?cid=02S&cgid=men-footwear-flip-flop#start=10

http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-evashhk-evair-marine-fishing-shoes.html

http://www.amazon.com/COLUMBIA-Baha...1426591375&sr=8-1&keywords=columbia+pfg+shoes


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BertS said:


> and as an added bonus it gives Blk Jck 224 something to post about.


 Dam Skippy...Also gives you something else to be a hater towards...:walkingsm


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

C.Hern5972 said:


> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-modi-fli...?cid=02S&cgid=men-footwear-flip-flop#start=10
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano-evashhk-evair-marine-fishing-shoes.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/COLUMBIA-Baha...1426591375&sr=8-1&keywords=columbia+pfg+shoes


 Anybody here own the Shimano listed 2nd down ?

Like em?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Do they come in steel toe?


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

MarkU said:


> They don't make them in Man sizes?


I found the extra large at Academy a while back.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Dam Skippy...Also gives you something else to be a hater towards...:walkingsm


Marsha, you need to eat a snickers.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

martykaan said:


> Marsha, you need to eat a snickers.


 You might be closely related what is on the fish in the other forum...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1391058


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> Anybody here own the Shimano listed 2nd down ?
> 
> Like em?


Yes i have all of these. All are great shoes and comfortable. I like them


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

cman said:


> I heard the plastic draws testosterone out of your body through the soles of your feet.


Also will shrink your nads.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You might be closely related what is on the fish in the other forum...
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1391058


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Sea Lice. Yep.

Here ya go Sir Post-A-Lot. You need these.

And Yes, the Shimano shoes are good. Much tighter fit and no flopping around. I like them better on a rough boat than crocs.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Thanks for all the feedabck...I'm taking them back & getting these....


Wear these on Thursday with a yellow Hawaiian shirt. Now that would be a fashion statement.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

martykaan said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Sea Lice. Yep.
> 
> Here ya go Sir Post-A-Lot. You need these.
> 
> And Yes, the Shimano shoes are good. Much tighter fit and no flopping around. I like them better on a rough boat than crocs.


 Is that your own personal supply? I've read back through your 44 posts and only once did you tell someone that they caught a nice fish. One post told someone that they had a nice boat, but that you were too fat to have one. Perhaps my restaurant review that you disagreed with as you expressed the greasier and nastier burgers were to your liking might have benefited someone in some way. The other 41 posts are nothing but undermining, sarcastic, babble of which I choose to no longer read. Never having started a thread, I assume you restrain all your insight to attempt to weaken the integrity of what others post through insidious means. Congratulations as are you are the only member that I have to resort to putting on my ignore list in 5.5 years. Feel free to target someone else with your caustic remarks as I no longer can, or care to view them. Have a nice day!


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is that your own personal supply? I've read back through your 44 posts and only once did you tell someone that they caught a nice fish. One post told someone that they had a nice boat, but that you were too fat to have one. Perhaps my restaurant review that you disagreed with as you expressed the greasier and nastier burgers were to your liking might have benefited someone in some way. The other 41 posts are nothing but undermining, sarcastic, babble of which I choose to no longer read. Never having started a thread, I assume you restrain all your insight to attempt to weaken the integrity of what others post through insidious means. Congratulations as are you are the only member that I have to resort to putting on my ignore list in 5.5 years. Feel free to target someone else with your caustic remarks as I no longer can, or care to view them. Have a nice day!


Hey wait wait WAIT!!!.
I made one post saying the Shimano shoes were a tighter fit than crocs. :dance:That is insightful, helpful, and knowledgeable. 
But thanks for reading my 44 posts.
Please excuse me if I refrain from reading your 19,000+ posts. sad3sm
And speaking of caustic remarks...that reflection in the mirror might look awful familiar to you.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

**** Chaser said:


> Chest shaved into a lightning bolt. Whuuut


And a mullet haircut....lol!!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Is that your own personal supply? I've read back through your 44 posts and only once did you tell someone that they caught a nice fish. One post told someone that they had a nice boat, but that you were too fat to have one. Perhaps my restaurant review that you disagreed with as you expressed the greasier and nastier burgers were to your liking might have benefited someone in some way. The other 41 posts are nothing but undermining, sarcastic, babble of which I choose to no longer read. Never having started a thread, I assume you restrain all your insight to attempt to weaken the integrity of what others post through insidious means. Congratulations as are you are the only member that I have to resort to putting on my ignore list in 5.5 years. Feel free to target someone else with your caustic remarks as I no longer can, or care to view them. Have a nice day!


Wow, hope you dont go back and look at all my posts, i pretty much resemble this marty guy.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

martykaan said:


> Hey wait wait WAIT!!!.
> I made one post saying the Shimano shoes were a tighter fit than crocs. :dance:That is insightful, helpful, and knowledgeable.
> But thanks for reading my 44 posts.
> Please excuse me if I refrain from reading your 19,000+ posts. sad3sm
> And speaking of caustic remarks...that reflection in the mirror might look awful familiar to you.


Here you go BJ. :rotfl:
I learned this from another group of hooligans.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, i have about 10 pair in my closet, wearing a "dressy" pair to work right now, probably have bought over 50 pair since they came out, so label me what you want, i never was one to care what people thought. I love getting them filthy, grabbing a water hose, spraying them off and they're good as new. I have never ventured from the black, browns, or camos myself though.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you will look sweet in you new blue crocs.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

SSST said:


> Well, i have about 10 pair in my closet, wearing a "dressy" pair to work right now, probably have bought over 50 pair since they came out, so label me what you want, i never was one to care what people thought. I love getting them filthy, grabbing a water hose, spraying them off and they're good as new. I have never ventured from the black, browns, or camos myself though.


Yes but that's Shiner, the Croc capital of Texas:dance:


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

hey i got the same camo's..their comfortable to wear over my waders ,instead of boots that seem to get smaller in the winter time


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

chumy said:


> Yes but that's Shiner, the Croc capital of Texas:dance:


Can't argue that, we know how to roll around here!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

You know what looks cool, wearing Crocks while fishing with croaker.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> You know what looks cool, wearing Crocks while fishing with croaker.


Yep, been there, done that, many many times. People, drop the "k", it's Crocs!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think all of you yuppies downing crocs are...well, yuppies! You also probably bought a $70,000 4x4 and an SCB and can't drive either of them or catch a fish with a dead shrimp. You also probably fall on a regular basis because you have no leg muscles or balance from sitting in an office chair all day playing with your keyboard.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think all of you yuppies downing crocs are...well, yuppies! You also probably bought a $70,000 4x4 and an SCB and can't drive either of them or catch a fish with a dead shrimp. You also probably fall on a regular basis because you have no leg muscles or balance from sitting in an office chair all day playing with your keyboard.


Post of the day. Good one Smack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> I think all of you yuppies downing crocs are...well, yuppies! You also probably bought a $70,000 4x4 and an SCB and can't drive either of them or catch a fish with a dead shrimp. You also probably fall on a regular basis because you have no leg muscles or balance from sitting in an office chair all day playing with your keyboard.


Just something to rag on- like cut off shorts. 
We all wore cutoffs back in the day. I moved to Maui once for a 6 month hiatus when I was late 20s. 
As a kid in the late 70's or 80's, cutoffs were cool. I was at a shop out there in maui and picked some up that summer. I was bringing the cool back. But the thing with cutoffs is theere's a certain length that works. Too long and you look like a apalachin weirdo. Too short and you look like a guy from the village people.

So I wore the heck out of those shorts on the beaches out there and was digging the nostalgic hippness with my tank tops and good tan. They were fraying more/shortening the more I wore them.
Some of my old friends came out for a visit. After they went back to Texas I was speaking to one on the phone. I'd been having women look at me and smile a lot when wearing those shorts. I was pretty sure they they dug me but wasn't positive. 
So I asked my friend- hey, you remember those cutoffs I was wearing? He says,
"you mean your daisy dukes?" :rotfl: So yeah. I retired those cutoffs.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Before Crocs ever came out, I was taking my little Whaler out of Offatt's from the 61st boat ramp. It was really windy so I walked down the ramp into the water to help line the boat up onto the trailer. The rip-rap was slippery with moss and my foot slipped into one of the gaps between concrete. I was wearing flip-flops and a couple of my toes had the nails ripped off and the tips of my toes sliced off. 

I had to go to the emergency room in Galveston, but there was no skin left to sew them back up. 

Crocs' toe box helps give protection for your toes from injury and I would have saved a trip to the ER had I been wearing Crocs back then. 

After living a number of years on this earth, if I've learned anything, it's that it's more important to be smart than cool.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think all of you yuppies downing crocs are...well, yuppies! You also probably bought a $70,000 4x4 and an SCB and can't drive either of them or catch a fish with a dead shrimp. You also probably fall on a regular basis because you have no leg muscles or balance from sitting in an office chair all day playing with your keyboard.


I never knew one's ability to fish could be clearly evident simply by examining their footwear...Thanks Smack!


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I think all of you yuppies downing crocs are...well, yuppies! You also probably bought a $70,000 4x4 and an SCB and can't drive either of them or catch a fish with a dead shrimp. You also probably fall on a regular basis because you have no leg muscles or balance from sitting in an office chair all day playing with your keyboard.


OK, I'm confused. Am I reading this correctly in the direction of...
Yuppies down crocs and don't wear them.
Yuppies purchase $70,000 4x4's and SCB's and can't drive either.
Yuppies that purchase 4X4 and SCB can't catch fish with dead shrimp.
Yuppies sit in an office all day playing on a keyboard and fall because of no leg muscles.

If that's what you are implying, I can introduce you to quite a number of individuals that own $70,000 4x4's and have SCB's and can catch fish in a puddle in the parking lot. That work office jobs and are at the computer all day (and still don't post 10 times per day) and can walk fine and have balance...and wear crocs.
I'm sure they would be very happy to meet you since you are a ray of sunshine that brightens everyones day. I bet they even buy you a beer.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Stalker Alert..........:headknock

This message is hidden because *martykaan* is on your ignore list


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

martykaan said:


> OK, I'm confused. Am I reading this correctly in the direction of...
> Yuppies down crocs and don't wear them.
> Yuppies purchase $70,000 4x4's and SCB's and can't drive either.
> Yuppies that purchase 4X4 and SCB can't catch fish with dead shrimp.
> ...





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Stalker Alert..........:headknock
> 
> This message is hidden because *martykaan* is on your ignore list


here you go


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Yuppies? That's so 1980's. We're called men of means now.

Dang! Just realized I commented in a Crocs thread.:headknock


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would definatly stick with the camo...just saying


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

martykaan said:


> OK, I'm confused. Am I reading this correctly in the direction of...
> Yuppies down crocs and don't wear them.
> Yuppies purchase $70,000 4x4's and SCB's and can't drive either.
> Yuppies that purchase 4X4 and SCB can't catch fish with dead shrimp.
> ...


Yessir. We'll said


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

**** Chaser said:


> Yessir. We'll said


Lol.....here comes the royalty......


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Wow 111 posts and growing about a pair of plastic shoes. Wish I had that kind of spare time. I have a pair, where them at the beach and sometimes in the boat, but I usually wear my deck shoes, pants and a Columbia Shirt, which I suppose makes me a yuppie who is wholly unable to catch anything. Comfort be dammed, guess I'll burn my Columbia's (bought on EBay for $8 each) and deck shoes, get an old greasy T-Shirt and Tennis Shoes so the fish will jump in the boat. Learn a new fishing secret every day on 2cool.


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Stalker Alert..........:headknock
> 
> This message is hidden because *martykaan* is on your ignore list


HaHa. 
Someone sure has a high opinion of themselves.:rotfl:

Thanks Gilbert.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You might be a ******* if.....you have "dress" Crocs.:rotfl:


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

jaime1982 said:


> Ive never worn crocs or even tried them on, are they really all that?


Crocs, are probably the most conferrable shoe you will ever wear!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Dam Skippy...Also gives you something else to be a hater towards...:walkingsm


Not hatin brudder.

But did you expect to start a thread about your brand new pretty blue crocs and no one give you hail?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Dam Skippy...Also gives you something else to be a hater towards...:walkingsm


Not hatin brother.

Did you really expect to make a post about your pretty new blue crocs and no one give you hail about it?

Who would've thought a croc post would have gotten so serious that you had to break out the ignore list?


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

BertS said:


> Not hatin brother.
> 
> Did you really expect to make a post about your pretty new blue crocs and no one give you hail about it?
> 
> Who would've thought a croc post would have gotten so serious that you had to break out the ignore list?


The internet, massive amounts of posts and crocs is serious bidness.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BertS said:


> Not hatin brother.
> 
> Did you really expect to make a post about your pretty new blue crocs and no one give you hail about it?
> 
> Who would've thought a croc post would have gotten so serious that you had to break out the ignore list?


I know you're not hatin Bert...This stalker has me on edge I guess...I had to bust out the ignore feature to try to erase him from my life...Kinda spooky...Perhaps he can start a Bromance with someone else. hwell:


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Bought these crocs - comfortable as hell


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Internet feelings are serious bidness


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

This belongs here too


----------



## martykaan (Jan 31, 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Where is Sow trout? He used to wear pink crocs. Oh lawd


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

1. I Have crocs
2. Thought this was about large cermaic containers used for pickeling 
3. Am disappointed it's not a thread about the afformentioned ceramic containers
4. Wear what you want "you got to do what Randall pink Floyd wants to do"
5. Styrofoam sandals are not for dress, the shoes I wear for dress atire are from
Something that was once formerly a wild (or often domestic creature) like a gator or an ostrich or what have you. While I do like crocs and didn't read through these last several pages of advice, hopefully you will find something of use in my post

Sent from my r&r and 7up filled yeti cup


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by C.Hern5972
> http://www.crocs.com/crocs-modi-flip...-flop#start=10
> 
> ...


I wore crocs for a few years. They were super comfortable and they wouldn't reek of sweat and fish guts after a week! But, they would wear pretty quickly and become dangerous on wet surfaces or slimed up boat floors! Anyway, I came across the Shimano sandals and they replaced my crocs. They have the sole of a boat shoe and last for a lot longer than the crocs. I wear mine everywhere but work and have had them for going on 3 yrs. They don't hold odors as long as you take out the inner sole that comes with the sandal!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

This guy has blue...prolly could be eaten by a croc.

It'll never be a serious thread.....


----------



## no mas feech heads (Mar 8, 2013)

Wear whatever you want. 
Save the blues for the bedroom (special shoes, thanks Honey)


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> This guy has blue...prolly could be eaten by a croc.
> 
> It'll never be a serious thread.....


 Boobys are better in pairs.....










Or even two pairs...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

LA Wader said:


> I wore crocs for a few years. They were super comfortable and they wouldn't reek of sweat and fish guts after a week! But, they would wear pretty quickly and become dangerous on wet surfaces or slimed up boat floors! Anyway, I came across the Shimano sandals and they replaced my crocs. They have the sole of a boat shoe and last for a lot longer than the crocs. I wear mine everywhere but work and have had them for going on 3 yrs. They don't hold odors as long as you take out the inner sole that comes with the sandal!


You and Hern sold me on the Shimano's. Hern, thanks for the original "heads up" on these. Just got mine ordered. Call me conservative, but I passed on the blue and yellow.

The pink and green in the above post look pretty nice though. I like slip-ons.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

Two chicks look like an add for Wrigley's gum or maybe Dentine just look at them pearly whites!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Count Dragula said:


> Two chicks look like an add for Wrigley's gum or maybe Dentine just look at them pearly whites!!!


 Thanks...Didn't even realize they had heads!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Thanks...Didn't even realize they had heads!


I could use a little wriggly right now.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd let them handle my Croc's, all night long. That is, if they made them in Men sizes.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It is hard to keep the wimmen off of me with a Croc tan...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It is hard to keep the wimmen off of me with a Croc tan...


Sexy, sexy.....

And bless you for post 131.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Thanks...Didn't even realize they had heads!


Second best post on this croc of **** thread other than the bikinis.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

martykaan said:


> There's got to be something in this world that needs to be posted about. That's why.sad3sm


I'd jus' like to make a post about something in this world that needs to be posted about. On this fine thread about Crocks. :rybka:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I'd jus' like to make a post about something in this world that needs to be posted about. On this fine thread about Crocks. :rybka:


Classic Slopoke! I was kinda thinkin we'd see this one.:fish:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> You and Hern sold me on the Shimano's. Hern, thanks for the original "heads up" on these. Just got mine ordered. Call me conservative, but I passed on the blue and yellow.
> 
> The pink and green in the above post look pretty nice though. I like slip-ons.


No problem. I really like mine. They make the dark blue as well


----------

